# Ann Arbor MI, RPGs and board game group



## brehobit (Jul 14, 2011)

We're a group of gamers, aged 16-40 who have been playing together in
one form or another for about 5 years.  We're losing two people due to
moves (Colorado and Ohio) and may be losing a third (the 16-year-old
can't yet drive and his brother is the one that moved to Ohio).

We historically play both RPGs and board games and meet once a week on a weekday
(the day is generally negotiable but we stick with the same day for months until
something changes) from 6pm to 10pm.   We're currently all male and mostly have been but
we have a few spouses that show up on occasion and had one regular female player
until she moved out of state. We are largely working professionals.

RPGs have been largely D&D (mostly 4.0 in the last couple of years,
3.5 before that), but we've also Gamma World, Deadlands, and a few rules-light RPGs.

We play a wide range of board games (Between all of us we probably
have 100 games) with games like Galaxy Trucker, Dominion, and other, mostly
Euro, games being the most common.

Games have been almost entirely at my house, but that's negotiable.  The house
smoke free, but there are kids and cats.


----------



## elfstone (Jul 22, 2011)

*AD&D 2e*

I'm intrested  however i was windering if you guys ever play 2e AD&D.  also in a few months i will be looking for a table tob group to play test a 1 session game for conventions.  i've tested it a few time online and it worked out


----------



## brehobit (Jul 22, 2011)

We're actually full-up again (maybe too full up, I wanted 1 or 2 and we have at least 1 and maybe 3...)

We've not played 2e ever (well not as a group, many of us have played 2e), but I'm sure people would be up for it!  Let me know when you want to run and we might be able to make it fit!


----------

